# C.L. sites in Somerset......



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any C.L. sites near ILMINSTER Somerset ? I have done a search but can't come up with anything. If I have to join one of the clubs is there any way I can find out first where their C.L. sites are ? I know of the campsite at Horton but was just wondering if there was a C.L. type alternative. Or between Chard and Ilminster as I could then use the cycle path to get into Ilminster .......the closer the better......any help greatfully received.

Lynda


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lynda,

http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/ukmap7.html

Mr D & Mrs J Redman
Silver Springs
Whitegate
Forton
Chard
TA20 4HF
England
Telephone - 01460 221601
> Chard CL here <

Major & Mrs I Hill
Crimson Hill Farm
Hatch Beauchamp
Taunton
TA3 6AW
England
Telephone - 01823 480436
Email - majianhil AT lineone.net
WebSite - www.crimsonhillfarm.co.uk
> Beauchamp CL here <

Dave


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links Dave.......the jolly interesting one is, well, jolly interesting ! Especially the cycle path links.
I was hoping someone knew of anything really really close to Ilminster....looks like the site at Horton is going to be my best bet.

Lynda


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*CL Sites in Somerset*

You don't have to be a member to do a search of the Camping and Carvanning Club. You can search the CSs (Certificated Sites) which are the equivalent to the Caravan Club CLs.

I don't know Somerset very well so don't know how many of the CSs are in the area you want - there are certainly 2 in the Chard area. There are 5 pages of CSs in Somerset, so there may be a suitable one for you.

Worth a look.

Denise


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

GREAT link Denise...thankyou very much......not any that are nearer to Ilminster than the site at Horton but the cycle path link showed me a quicker route from the site to Ilminster which will make it ideal.....not too far and no busy roads for me to cycle on !
I just need to be able to get to my cottage in Ilminster for a few weeks whilst I am over there MOT'ing my van......cant actually STAY in the house as my daughter is living there for a few months and there is NOWHERE safe to park a M/home nearby......last year I had my CAR written off by a lorry in the middle of the night......very traumatic.....but not as traumatic as it would have been if it had been my m/home !!!!!!!!

Lynda


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad to help and that the link to the cycle path showed you a quicker route to Ilminster!


----------

